# Bouda Bunker - Czech Rep Oct 2015



## Newage (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi All
This is the last report from our Poland and Czech Rep trip.
So too finish off it`s concrete bunker time, this is the Bouda bunker built in the 1930`s to defend against A German invasion, all of the bunker complexes all feature deep underground tunnels linking surface firing bunkers this one is over 1km from end to end.

We had to walk about 2-3km to get to it as it`s in a national park and vehicals are not permitted to enter the forest. This again was a tour with a guide.

Picture time...............

from the plan below we entered the bunker complex via K-S22a and walked all the way to the top of bunker K-S22.







This is surface block house K-S22a






Looking down the incline shaft to the bottom of the bunker and its rail lines.






Just inside the bunker K-S22a is a cut back for a steel and concrete door, the shot below are the runners.






Sit back and enjoy some random tunnel shots.











The shot below is where the main passage splits, the passage left leads to bunker K-S23 & K-S21 and right leads to bunker K-S22






There are a few unfinished areas in the bunker complex.






There are many magazines, plant rooms, barracks, toilet blocks its all there.






The next shot is a bit odd, its the shaft where the main cupola would of been in K-S22






Well this it, thanks fro looking all comments are most welcome.
If you want more and you know you do head on over to my FlickR page at https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157659784413888

Cheers Newage

Oh go on - Can`t take all this bunker stuff too seriously. 

STUART


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 23, 2015)

All your bunker posts are good. Very interesting.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 23, 2015)

Really good stuff that. Was it a Sub brit Tour of one on your tod.


----------



## Newage (Oct 23, 2015)

It was a semi Subbrit trip, two guys from Subbrit set it up.
Travel, accommodation, and access to all sites plus meals etc.
Everybody on the trip was from Subbrit.

Cheers newage


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 24, 2015)

What a beauty and so well looked after! Great shots,thanks for sharing.


----------

